# Two HDTVs- are both the HDMI and Componet active at the same time?



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I have read through all the many posts, offers, and fact sheets. 

It looks like you can have only one 622 unless you buy one at full price $700.

QUESTION: Are both HDTV outputs active at the same time?

If you have 2 HDTVs can you connect your main TV to HDMi and then run the Componet Red Green and Blue to your 2nd TV in the bedroom.

If they are both active you could get by with one HD DVR, you could watch TV2 in the bedroom via the Coax, and also switch over to the TV1 HDTV line when you wanted to watch something in HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. Everything should be active at the same time.


----------



## WileyKyle (Jun 1, 2004)

scottchez said:


> I have read through all the many posts, offers, and fact sheets.
> 
> It looks like you can have only one 622 unless you buy one at full price $700.
> 
> ...


I had the exact same question. Would you lose any picture quality running HD over a 50 or 75 foot component cable?


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

With that long of a run, you will lose some. Is it unwatchable, probably not, but every one has their own fine line on picture quality. 

I have component runs throughout my house, but I use Audio Authority 985 amplifiers, and they work great.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

scottchez said:


> I have read through all the many posts, offers, and fact sheets.
> 
> It looks like you can have only one 622 unless you buy one at full price $700.
> 
> ...


What about any picture loss if you use an HDMI splitter. Yes, they are out there and I'm planning on using that instead of having two DVRs like I have now. It will save the extra receiver fee plus the extra DVR fee. I have a 921 so I'm waiting until 4/1. Has anyone tried an HDMI splitter and seen any picture loss? I would imagine not because a digital signal is either there or it's not.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a TV hooked up to 60 feet of component video cable run through a
component video switch from Radio Shack and there is no visible loss of
picture quality.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

lujan said:


> What about any picture loss if you use an HDMI splitter. Yes, they are out there and I'm planning on using that instead of having two DVRs like I have now. It will save the extra receiver fee plus the extra DVR fee. I have a 921 so I'm waiting until 4/1. Has anyone tried an HDMI splitter and seen any picture loss? I would imagine not because a digital signal is either there or it's not.


Given that HDMI is a digital signal, I would think it would either work or not work, i.e., no in between.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

also, there is some thought of 921 owners will not need to "turn in" the 921, so you might be able to hold onto it if needed. 

but that doesn't seem like it matters much to you. I'd wonder about the size of the TV in the bedroom. I'm looking at a new tv for my bedroom, from Sam's Club, which a 15" LCD tv/monitor that accepts HD signals and has a 1024x768 glass. While that isn't HD, it's the highest res panel I've seen on such a small tv/pc combo display. and when compared to the 800x480 units around it at the store, it looks noticably sharper. My point is, such a small TV would make it harder to detect flaws in the RGB run  but of course if you have like a 42", that might be a different picture


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

lujan said:


> What about any picture loss if you use an HDMI splitter. Yes, they are out there and I'm planning on using that instead of having two DVRs like I have now. It will save the extra receiver fee plus the extra DVR fee. I have a 921 so I'm waiting until 4/1. Has anyone tried an HDMI splitter and seen any picture loss? I would imagine not because a digital signal is either there or it's not.


I am using a Gefen DVI switch, no PQ loss.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

you know, being that hdmi is digital, by definition it can't have signal degradation. It can only have or not have signal  quality can't like it does with RGB


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> you know, being that hdmi is digital, by definition it can't have signal degradation. It can only have or not have signal  quality can't like it does with RGB


Probably a semantic argument, since I know you know what you are talking about... but signal degradation can and does occur with digital transmissions... it just manifests differently.

A degraded analogue signal results in ghosts or poor color or other image problems. A degraded digital signal results in pixellation or lost bits or lack of ability to lock onto the signal.

The video quality doesn't change with digital signal degradation... but your ability to accurately receive it does.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Are we sure both the HMDi and Componets HDTV outs are active at the same time or are we just assuming this becuase the 942 has both active?

Has anyone tried it yet? I know 622s are hard to find in stock right now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hard to try what hasn't been released. But all signs and published data point to yes. All outputs always active.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

I have 2 first generation HD sets, each with component inputs only... Maybe this is a dumb quesion, but is there a box/cable/adapter to go from the 622's HDMI output to the tv's component input? Please post a link if you know of one. Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Any HDMI to component converter should work but the 622 has component outputs so I don't see the need.
Can't you just distribute the component outputs?


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

James Long said:


> Any HDMI to component converter should work but the 622 has component outputs so I don't see the need.
> Can't you just distribute the component outputs?


I need it because I have 2 component only sets. Thought about a splitter for the component output but I've heard differing results for that. Got a link for this converter you mentioned?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I havn't looked for one. What I meant was that you shouldn't need something specific to the 622.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

James Long said:


> I havn't looked for one. What I meant was that you shouldn't need something specific to the 622.


Ok, I understand now. Not specifically related to the 622; just bought a 2nd tv.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

bluewolverine said:


> I need it because I have 2 component only sets. Thought about a splitter for the component output but I've heard differing results for that. Got a link for this converter you mentioned?


I don't think I'd try using a "splitter", rather I'd look into a component video distribution amp. A quick Google search turned up this from CablesToGo, but there are many options out there (and a whole range of prices to go with them).

If you really want to go from HDMI to component, that's going to require some type of scaler, and you don't want to see that price...


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Probably a semantic argument, since I know you know what you are talking about... but signal degradation can and does occur with digital transmissions... it just manifests differently.
> 
> A degraded analogue signal results in ghosts or poor color or other image problems. A degraded digital signal results in pixellation or lost bits or lack of ability to lock onto the signal.
> 
> The video quality doesn't change with digital signal degradation... but your ability to accurately receive it does.


Yes, but to Rogueone's point, if you see the picture and it doesn't pixelate, you will not see any reduction in video quality, even though the signal may have degraded. It's just like OTA HD signals. One can receive two stations (signals) that have very different signal strengths, but if both signals are "strong enough", they'll both look great.


----------

